
Google Will Bring Official Steam Support to ChromeOS - ekianjo
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/01/17/exclusive-google-is-working-to-bring-steam-to-chrome-os/
======
kediz
high school teachers love chrome book partially because it doesn't have games
I guess that will change soon.

background: ChromeOS is hugely popular among high schools in the US

